# To all American soldiers and veterans:



## guardianoftheherd (Apr 29, 2020)

Who knows if there are many of you on here. A livestock forum might not be the optimal place to put this but why not?

I just want to say that I really appreciate what you folks do for America. The sacrifices you make. The hardships you endure. And even though many of you aren't doing it for the praise, you guys deserve it. Courageous fighters is what you are. So thank you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 29, 2020)

X a million


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 29, 2020)

Agree 1,000 % .


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you for putting this out @guardianoftheherd . My family is also very appreciative of those who are active duty and retired. We have many friends in the military. It can be tough. Thank you all for all you do!


----------



## guardianoftheherd (Apr 29, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Thank you for putting this out @guardianoftheherd . My family is also very appreciative of those who are active duty and retired. We have many friends in the military. It can be tough. Thank you all for all you do!


Absolutely! I live near a military base so I see lots of soldiers walking around and whenever my best friend thanks one, their smile is so genuine. Like they never hear it. And that's not okay with me.


----------

